# Whodini at Haverty Ranch



## circle s la (Jun 20, 2015)

I bread my Mare that was 15.1 hands to the stud Whodini at the Haverty Ranch for reining. My foal is now 2years old and is only 13.1 hands tall. Has anyone here breed to this stud? If so, how tall is your foal. I have contacted Haverty Ranch and they will not answer my question. Just wondering if this stud is throwing ponies.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

This is one reason why people say you should buy what you want rather than breed.

My friend bred her 15.1 hand mare to a buckskin stallion the same size. The foal turned into a 17 hand goliath. Where did that come from? I honestly don't know. He looked nothing like his dam at all. 

It looks like the ancestors of whodini all are in the 14.1 to 14.3 range.

Whodini Quarter Horse

I would think your two year old is a late bloomer. My mare grew an entire hand between ages two and three. If your baby is that small wait another year before riding.


----------

